# Blue Butterfly SD color changing!?



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I have only had him 2 weeks as his even, pretty white is now turning blue! GAH! :shock:

I know he will still be nice looking, but I will miss him as a butterfly :-(

His tail fan is getting HUGE!!!

Here are some before and after shots:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

More blue in just 24 hours


----------



## Betta Guy (Feb 15, 2011)

Still an awesome looking betta. Love the coloration.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Ooooooooooooo I like that fish


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Some marbles can change to a completely different solid colour in just two days!
Still a hansome Betta.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, he is still changing! Here are some shot of him from today. I think he is pushing to be a HM!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! :O Well it sure looks that way! That is one amazing betta, butterfly or marble, HM or DeT!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you! He was a lucky find at PETCO.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

He's still beautiful, and I adore his blue lipstick XD . You never know, because he is a marble, he might one day change back or even more white on you. Were did you get that mirror thing he's flaring at?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I got it from a family owned pet store that I used to work at. You can find them online as well. Here is a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Floating-Exercise-Mirror/dp/B0027IXGU4


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! What a handsome boy you have! Nice find.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

blue lips! cute!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

*3-29-11*

Latest update of Boy George!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

... WOAH!

Personally, he was a nice fish before, but I think he's even more handsome now!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, awww! ****** go bye! He's gorgeous though, that last pic is beautiful!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

ty! his fins are HUGE! He has a hard time flaring them


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Last picture? GORGEOUS! He is very handsome, and he will be, no matter which way he turns out to be!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you. He is somethin ^_^


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

He's beautiful! I can't believe you found him at PetCo. They had some at the one near me, but they were just Deltas with their tails wide open. Man, I had no idea butterfly was a color. I thought it was a tail shape.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Love, love, love his lipstick! And the best thing about marbles is that you never know what they're going to look like next! It's fun to watch them change! :-D


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

The lips are the CUTEST thing ever!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

He is adorable! And such huge fins too!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

DoNotDeclaw said:


> He's beautiful! I can't believe you found him at PetCo. They had some at the one near me, but they were just Deltas with their tails wide open. Man, I had no idea butterfly was a color. I thought it was a tail shape.


They have twins of him at my petco too. Easy to find. Mine was a delta when I got him, but all his flaring pushed him HM. Its hard to get him to puff up now cause he is no weighted down.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

GAH! He has picked up tail biting >.<


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so so so so so so so so so sorry! My HM started tail biting about a week ago, he stopped over the weekend after daily decor rearranging.  HOpe it grows back, both our bettas!


----------

